# kalamazoo outing?



## smith kzoo (Feb 6, 2004)

hey i go to school here at western and havent had a chance to fish this side of the state! Just wanted to know when the next outing is going to be and where?


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

probably next spring.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I live in SE Michigan about an hour south of Detroit, but I'm up for a trip to Kalamazoo for a day or two and do some fishing. I'll fish anywhere as long as there's something worth biting.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

you guys are a couple weeks late for the kazoo river outing, and it was a very good time, followed by a first class fish boil with all the trimmings and some good laughs and conversation at a sweet place. I would imagine we will have another outing sometime next spring, but there has been a little chatter about some kind of inland lake outing, perhaps for gills or perch. Keep checking the forum!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm hoping to do some Western Michigan fishing anyways like at K-zoo or whatever anways, but it would be cool to have a couple people from the site show up too. What's the summer fishing out there like?


----------

